# 8 year old dies when tree limb falls on him



## DelanoJoe (Oct 18, 2005)

This is horrible - it doesn't have to happen with a chainsaw either!



http://www.startribune.com/stories/462/5676011.html


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh my.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 18, 2005)

Sad, sad, sad.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Oct 18, 2005)

DelanoJoe said:


> This is horrible - it doesn't have to happen with a chainsaw either!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.startribune.com/stories/462/5676011.html



someone should muzzle that superintendent... he's been away from children too long... 8 year old children can "conceptualize" death and experience loss... 

frightening someone so ignorant is making decisions for the education of that school district's children of all ages... 

 {ok, i'm done now}


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 19, 2005)

Trinity Honoria said:


> someone should muzzle that superintendent... he's been away from children too long... 8 year old children can "conceptualize" death and experience loss...
> 
> frightening someone so ignorant is making decisions for the education of that school district's children of all ages...




I think that's become the norm now that the psychologists have complete taken over....  



Modern day witch doctors...


----------



## TREETX (Oct 19, 2005)

A qualified arbologist could have prevented this!


----------



## HELSEL (Oct 19, 2005)

TREETX said:


> A qualified arbologist could have prevented this!




No s!!t but there wasnt one there!!  


I think our feelings shoud go out to the the young man.



HELSEL


----------



## treeseer (Oct 19, 2005)

An unsupervised 12-yr old boy died riding an ATV here last weekend.

Toys with big engines, not for youngsters.


----------

